# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si ndihen Shqiptaret e Shqiperise per Shqiptaret ne Emigrim!!!!

## Visage

Pershendetje te gjitheve.  

Po e hap kete teme per te pyetur mendimin tuaj persa i perket mendimit/ndjenjat tuaja rreth Shqiptareve jashte Shqiperise.  Dmth, ndjeheni qe e kane braktisur vendin, i shifni si te huaj/mendjemedhenj/jo Shqiptare, apo thjesht mendoni uroja qe te isha edhe une atje ku jane ata.

Flm te gjitheve ne advance per kontribuimin e mendimit tuaj ne kete teme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

